# Haluski/Pennsylvanians



## Dragoon (Apr 1, 2010)

We saw them making this on one of the cooking shows a while back and it looked interesting. Supposedly beloved in all of Pittsburgh.


I had several cabbages from my garden so decided to give it a try.
It is great, cabbage, onions, noodles, bacon optional but highly recommended. Google will return many recipes.

My wife was sceptical and she loves it, same story with my brother and his family.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

I'm partial to Golabki. (stuffed cabbage)

Haluski is a good side dish if straight sauerkraut isn't agreeable to your palate.

If one is in the neighborhood, stop by the Wilmington DE Polish Festival.

https://www.polishfestival.net/

I'd like to go to Buffalo during Dyngus Day with a side trip to O'Connells, natuarally!!

https://www.dyngusdaybuffalo.com/


----------

